# A problem with my shutters. Any suggestions?



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 31, 2017)

As I said in another post,I am spray painting my indoor shutters. Many of them are turning out quite nicely but because they are very old I suppose the wood as dried out over the years and cracks are showing up that I didn't see when they were green. Two coats of spray paint won't cover the cracks. Any suggestions as to what to do? Maybe some wood filler?


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 31, 2017)

You can use wood filler and fill in the cracks and sand them and then prime them and then paint it again.

It's not worth the effort.  The cracks add to the charm.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 31, 2017)

Depending on how many there are,  I'd probably toss them and buy new ones.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 31, 2017)

That's too bad Ruth, but honestly it doesn't look bad enough to the eye to worry too much about it.  They actually sell "distressed" furniture these days where they put in marks and nicks to make it look older.  I'm lazy, I'd probably let it go.  Most I would do is get a thicker paint and repaint it until most of the cracks were filled in.  But I agree with Camper, adds to the charm if you're not too critical.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 6, 2017)

I agree with SB and Camper -- adds to the charm.


----------



## HipGnosis (Aug 6, 2017)

Yes, that is exactly what wood filler is for.   Since this is just decorative, you can get the quick-dry, multi-purpose filler.  Two (or three) thin coats are better than one thick one.  Also get a sanding block/sponge.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 8, 2017)

Even with wood filler won't guarantee the cracks won't show up again. Try one shutter. See how it works out. But leave it for a month or two. The weather has something to do with it. Humidity level is low. Cracks appear . Wood is like a living thing. People have found this out moving their furniture to a dry place like Arizona.

Simpler fix. Decorative decals.


----------

